# Was I a jerk/stupid or both.



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

I swear, some people. 

Went to a pickup which was my first in about 3 weeks. I'm finding it hard to even take a pin nowadays.

Here's what happened. 

I accepted a pin and arrived to the location across the street from the address. Literally across the street.
I sat and waited. Nothing for about 2 minutes. Then a girl walked out. Oh by the way this was just after a 2.3 surge ended when I didn't receive one call for the 10 mins it was up.

Anyway, I said to myself, this girl will see me and walk right over. Then she just stood there. She looked in my direction and nothing. Then she started getting that impatient look and looked to her phone. I said to myself, well as soon as she sees what car it is and my plate number she will get that oh look and walk over.

Nope. So now i get annoyed that she needs a car to pull up right in front of her or me to honk.(Yes, I now, I probably should have.) So I say to myself, I'm just going to sit here and see what she does. Now she sits down on the sidewalk. I'm right across the street with my car running! wtf!!!

At 5 minutes I drive off right passed her. 2 minutes later I get the same pin again. I ignore and just blow off driving for the day.

I might drive this week.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

So you didn't even try to contact her or get her attention in any way...some people on this forum need to realize this is a service business. 
You are dealing with people who are expecting the car to materialize at their feet, these are the expectations that Uber has created.
Stupid, jerk move, IMO.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

Not a jerk, not stupid I say. Yes it's a service business but it's not a magic carpet that shows up and touches your feet. PAX has some responsibility to look at driver location on app and at least look beyond the parking spot right next to them.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

If all you're interested in is cancellation fees, by all means, don't make any effort to get their attention. I agree Turbo , the onus should be on the pax, to an extent. But really, how hard would it have been to honk and wave? 
How difficult is it to call and tell them to look across the street?


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

I didn't get a cancel fee. Guess I didn't wait quite long enough. It's really I think that I'm just getting fed up with the whole ridesharing thing. Riders can figure out how to wait long enough for the surge to end but they can't see me sitting 10ft from them with my car type color and plate number at their finger tips. The rider saw that I had arrived on their app but they couldn't use their eyes to make the final step.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

You should arrive at correct side of the street. If you need to do U turn, do it. In my opinion, you were wrong.

You don't belong in major league.. Go back to minors


----------



## Almasy (Sep 14, 2015)

She already step out and look for your car. Just not intelligent enough to confirm the license plate, or she just not sure and too shy for ask. 

It is normal if pax expecting response from driver. Some just too shy to make first move. I mean, come one! Be flexible. 

Contact uber and refund the cancellation fee. Do the right thing.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i left princess's like that unless its a 4 lane street busy , she has no excuse. they want donald trump service for metro /bus prices. i text when im outside and wave over . if its a surge ill make more effort. if she looks pissy its better off leaving her.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

I agree it's a little passive to not even honk. On the other hand, it may be an indication that the ride won't go well (for any one of a number of tiny reasons) and you'll get rated less than 5.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Wow if you're too lazy to hit the automatic window down button and shout hey are you looking for an uber, is your name mrs. Passenger, then I don't know what to tell you I'm certainly not going to call you a jerk


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

You didn't do it right. Your call, but you even blew the stupid pax fee. 

It is a service business, and you do have to go the extra mile. 

On a residentual street there is no excuse for your behavior. Maybe on a busy one way street downtown at 2AM, but not if you could see her and get to her easy.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Happens frequently. I've often had to call passengers and tell them for example, "turn to your left 90 degrees and look". And for dyslexic passengers, " No, that's your right. Now turn around 180 degrees and look".


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Happens frequently. I've often had to call passengers and tell them for example, "turn to your left 90 degrees and look". And for dyslexic passengers, " No, that's your right. Now turn around 180 degrees and look".


I hear that. I posted last week I was 20' from a girl in Little Italy with my flashers on and she couldn't see me. I cxl, and she pinged me again. I sent a message saying I was in the white zone 20' to her left. She didn't even look. I collected the stupid pax fee twice from her, one after the other.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

Stupid for joining Uber in the first place  heck, we all fell for the trap. Yes, I would say Jerk. Here's what I do: 

If I notice someone by where the pickup is, I'll ask if they were the Uber request. If they say yes, I ask them what the name on the account is. Sometimes I'll even get "Are you so and so," after I ask them the mentioned question.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DB2448 said:


> Stupid for joining Uber in the first place  heck, we all fell for the trap. Yes, I would say Jerk. Here's what I do:
> 
> If I notice someone by where the pickup is, I'll ask if they were the Uber request. If they say yes, I ask them what the name on the account is. Sometimes I'll even get "Are you so and so," after I ask them the mentioned question.


The best one yet came from a rather challenged woman. I'm a middle aged white man. The pax came over to my car and thrust her iPhone through the open window. "Is this you?", she asked, showing me her Uber app; specifically the photo of a young black male driver by the name of Mohammed.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Anything can happen out here in Uberland and we should be ready to deal with it. I had a guy pinged me at Cisco in San Jose (full of really smart engineers) to the address of one of the buildings. As I turn into the parking lot to reach the front of the lobby I see him on the sidewalk (drove right passed him). I could not stop on the road so I stop in front of the lobby. I text him my location. He calls me saying he can't find me. Meanwhile I'm looking at him, but not sure if he's the rider. Then I decided to honk my horn, turn on my flasher, wave at the guy. He still calls saying he can't find me. And I keep saying I'm in front of the building lobby looking at you. I asked if he can see my car on his phone, he says no while I see that the phone is glued to his ears....Long story short, after he finally got in the car, I found out he lost his glasses for the day and couldn't see shit! Wanted to laugh so hard, but had to keep it professions, you know...


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

elelegido said:


> The best one yet came from a rather challenged woman. I'm a middle aged white man. The pax came over to my car and thrust her iPhone through the open window. "Is this you?", she asked, showing me her Uber app; specifically the photo of a young black male driver by the name of Mohammed.


LOL, you should have asked her "before or after plastic surgery"


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Tell me you didn't sit there like a fool with a 2.3 surge right in front of you ( you said it just ended so I figured you had it on the request)

I roll out the red carpet for 2.3 surge


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

Major League said:


> I swear, some people.
> 
> Went to a pickup which was my first in about 3 weeks. I'm finding it hard to even take a pin nowadays.
> 
> ...


Best story I heard allllll day!!


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

Glad I entertained some. I'm just sick of driving and I have other income. I am finding more and more that riders are being more of a pain than it's worth. 

This weekend, I have some free time and am going to put my negativity aside and drive. I'll still cancel on 3 or more pass. and avoid the supermarkets and most of my regular shenanigans but I'll give it the good ol effort and let everyone know how it goes.

Depending on how it goes, I may not drive anymore except for special occasions and holidays.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> You are dealing with people who are expecting the car to materialize at their feet


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

Major League said:


> Glad I entertained some. I'm just sick of driving and I have other income. I am finding more and more that riders are being more of a pain than it's worth.
> 
> This weekend, I have some free time and am going to put my negativity aside and drive. I'll still cancel on 3 or more pass. and avoid the supermarkets and most of my regular shenanigans but I'll give it the good ol effort and let everyone know how it goes.
> 
> Depending on how it goes, I may not drive anymore except for special occasions and holidays.


Don't drive this weekend Uber Off 16-18th #Strike, OR my fedup friend you can log on accept the rides and never show up LOL #EvilGrins


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


>


I spit out my drink LMBO!!!!!!


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

ah i forgot. No Uber this weekend. hee hee


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

There's no excuse for that shit. I pick up blind persons at least every other week! If a blind person can find me! These idiots can!!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> You don't belong in major league.. Go back to minors


UberX *is* the Minor Leagues---and that is being charitable,


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> So you didn't even try to contact her or get her attention in any way...some people on this forum need to realize this is a service business.
> You are dealing with people who are expecting the car to materialize at their feet, these are the expectations that Uber has created.
> Stupid, jerk move, IMO.


I agree completely (and I still do the same thing... shame on me).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Major League said:


> I swear, some people.
> 
> Went to a pickup which was my first in about 3 weeks. I'm finding it hard to even take a pin nowadays.
> 
> ...


I'm getting this a lot now... I added a new car to my account and nobody knows what it looks like. I can be parked right in front pf them and they look right through me. The car is a KIA and I guess they're looking for some compact car or something. This car is an 'Amanti' - it's a 'large' car and looks like a Mercedes from the front and a Lincoln from the rear... every rider tells me they were looking for a 'Kia'. Maybe I should get door magnet signs that say "YES, THIS IS A KIA"








Kia <...................................> Mercedes


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Major League said:


> Glad I entertained some. I'm just sick of driving and I have other income. I am finding more and more that riders are being more of a pain than it's worth.
> 
> This weekend, I have some free time and am going to put my negativity aside and drive. I'll still cancel on 3 or more pass. and avoid the supermarkets and most of my regular shenanigans but I'll give it the good ol effort and let everyone know how it goes.
> 
> Depending on how it goes, I may not drive anymore except for special occasions and holidays.


You should be a cabbie. Only a monopoly cabbie can make it with your attitude. I hope you get deactivated.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Tell me you didn't sit there like a fool with a 2.3 surge right in front of you ( you said it just ended so I figured you had it on the request)
> 
> I roll out the red carpet for 2.3 surge


 i took it as just ended and it was a normal fare, in which case he lost interest in rolling out the red carpet.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I'm getting this a lot now... I added a new car to my account and nobody knows what it looks like. I can be parked right in front pf them and they look right through me. The car is a KIA and I guess they're looking for some compact car or something. This car is an 'Amanti' - it's a 'large' car and looks like a Mercedes from the front and a Lincoln from the rear... every rider tells me they were looking for a 'Kia'. Maybe I should get door magnet signs that say "YES, THIS IS A KIA"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should change the name of your vehicle to Town Benz 300 or something like that. So at least PAX won't be on the lookout for a Rio.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Turbo said:


> You should change the name of your vehicle to Town Benz 300 or something like that. So at least PAX won't be on the lookout for a Rio.


hehe... wish I could but I don't think we have any control over that.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Was the pin or address correct? If so, you should have pulled a U-turn and picked her up. Stranger things have happened than someone waiting in a car on the other side of the street for somebody else. Sure, she is dumb to not realize it was you if her app was working properly and your car was near her address and it said you had arrived. In situations where the pin/address isn't correct and I'm waiting for a rider and I see someone waiting across or down the street who I suspect is mine, I am changing my tune on what I do... sometimes. If there's a good chance it's going to be more than the 4 dollar cancellation fee, I'll send them a message. Up until recently after dealing with so much disrespect and entitlement, out of principle, even if it was against my financial interest, I'd just wait the five and collect my 4 bucks. But lately I've been contacting the idiots if I think I'd make more taking the trip unless they've called me up with an attitude like it's my fault or the app's.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

It is pretty simple. 
Do you want to make money?
Fully 25% of my pax are not at the pin. 
Many are as much as a mile away.
Unless they show a bad attitude, I go get them and the money they want to give to me for a ride.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Your attitude is totally understandable. Uber created it. A couple years ago, you could drive for Uber and get paid fairly for your efforts. You still had to deal with drunks and other assorted assholes, but at the end of the night you were compensated for your efforts.

Uber has lied to their drivers so many times, I have lost count. They have cut rates so low, drivers attitudes and moral are at an all time low. I completely understand your frustration. After getting treated like a slave by enough pretentious, self-entitled losers, in addition to being screwed over by Uber time and time again is simply too much to take at times. Service industry? News flash....Service industries get tips.

The Uber experience is becoming horrible for many passengers. It will continue getting worse until Uber can attract decent drivers back to their workforce. The desperate bottom feeders are the one's picking up all the slack that the decent drivers won't take. Decent drivers have cut their hours to a bare minimum.

I note that you said you have other income streams and don't drive very often. You are just like all the rest of us who have enough self-respect, not to put up with all of Uber's crap, without some blow-back.

You could of made an effort to provide better service to your passenger, but chose not to. If Uber treated you like something more than a disrespected clone, I have little doubt that you would have gone the extra mile for your passenger.

Hey Uber....You get what you pay for.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> You should be a cabbie. Only a monopoly cabbie can make it with your attitude. I hope you get deactivated.


I don't know how things work in St. Louis (what is a "monopoly taxi"?) but you'd never make it as a cabbie at my company with that attitude and disregard for service.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

Wow! Reading some of the posts here. Now sure, maybe it truly is hard to get a tip from Pax, but I COMPLETELY understand why they don't tip some of the drivers in this thread. This is how you all truly treat your clients? damn!
Uber fu**s you over, so here, let me keep driving from them and just fu** with the customers.
It's like every blue moon that i go to a fast food place and I get shitty service( I don't expect good service, but at the least be courteous). I pull up, they have an attitude, I ask for ketchup, they get a bigger attitude. I think to myself "I didn't force you to work here, why the Flip are you mad at me?"
The pax didn't make you work for uber, why are you mad at them?


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

Ya all are taking this too seriously. I would never do that to a rider personally, but I totally and completely identified with OP's frustration and LMAO-ed at his post. Read it out loud to a friend of mine who couldn't believe the whole thing. Hahaha! I think the frustration of having to deal with too many inconsiderate people who can also be idiotic in so many little ways (pins dropped at the wrong place, lack of common sense as to where to wait, not having enough sense to text specific location in case of difficult pick up locations like malls, etc...) is getting to too many people. And when that frustration reaches a certain tipping point and is coupled with the knowledge that you won't be losing much if you quit, people choose to go out doing funny sh*t like OP. 

On the extreme side, there is that guy that is currently all over the news for "threatening to rape and kill a woman" because he couldn't find her at the location. I shouldn't, but I laughed. That's batsh*t crazy, obviously. And there are loonies/rotten apples in every group. But I laugh because it reminded me of my own little frustrations, like going through with picking up a drunkard I should have canceled on recently just because I wanted the chance to give him a one star. lol


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

TheWhiteTiger said:


> Ya all are taking this too seriously. I would never do that to a rider personally, but I totally and completely identified with OP's frustration and LMAO-ed at his post. Read it out loud to a friend of mine who couldn't believe the whole thing. Hahaha! I think the frustration of having to deal with too many inconsiderate people who can also be idiotic in so many little ways (pins dropped at the wrong place, lack of common sense as to where to wait, not having enough sense to text specific location in case of difficult pick up locations like malls, etc...) is getting to too many people. And when that frustration reaches a certain tipping point and is coupled with the knowledge that you won't be losing much if you quit, people choose to go out doing funny sh*t like OP.
> 
> On the extreme side, there is that guy that is currently all over the news for "threatening to rape and kill a woman" because he couldn't find her at the location. I shouldn't, but I laughed. That's batsh*t crazy, obviously. And there are loonies/rotten apples in every group. But I laugh because it reminded me of my own little frustrations, like going through with picking up a drunkard I should have canceled on recently just because I wanted the chance to give him a one star. lol


I completely understand it. If you can't handle it though, you quit. Do we give officers who shoot unarmed kids a pass because "after dealing with so many..." Quite an extreme comparison, but hey! If you can not put up with the job, you stop working that job, you don't just start giving shit to your customer. Maybe this is just my take on it from being a customer and spending so much money with so many different businesses. I know people put up with a LOT of BS, but if you're in any type of customer service, that is what you deal with. If you can't handle dealing with PEOPLE, then you shouldn't work with people imo. Maybe I make no sense to others though.

Funny? a little. but at the expense of someone who believed they would be getting picked up, as opposed to having to walk across the street. Sure, the pax could have simply "walked across the street" but the driver could have simply "drove to the pax" and it is my understanding that one of them was actually getting paid to do their job, the other just simply would have been a nice gesture. just sayin'


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

elelegido said:


> The best one yet came from a rather challenged woman. I'm a middle aged white man. The pax came over to my car and thrust her iPhone through the open window. "Is this you?", she asked, showing me her Uber app; specifically the photo of a young black male driver by the name of Mohammed.


You kill me...hahaha!

Reminded me of the woman who got in my car (I was there for a Ryan) and argued with me for two minutes saying the ride is for her. Claimed I was showing up on her phone. Then immediately picked up a phone call from her actual Uber driver, apologized and left. lol.


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

New2Uber15 said:


> I completely understand it. If you can't handle it though, you quit. Do we give officers who shoot unarmed kids a pass because "after dealing with so many..." Quite an extreme comparison, but hey! If you can not put up with the job, you stop working that job, you don't just start giving shit to your customer. Maybe this is just my take on it from being a customer and spending so much money with so many different businesses. I know people put up with a LOT of BS, but if you're in any type of customer service, that is what you deal with. If you can't handle dealing with PEOPLE, then you shouldn't work with people imo. Maybe I make no sense to others though.
> 
> Funny? a little. but at the expense of someone who believed they would be getting picked up, as opposed to having to walk across the street. Sure, the pax could have simply "walked across the street" but the driver could have simply "drove to the pax" and it is my understanding that one of them was actually getting paid to do their job, the other just simply would have been a nice gesture. just sayin'


With all due respect, sir, I know way tooooo many people who do NOT like dealing with people but still do jobs that require them to deal with people just because they gotta eat! How many people in the world really get to do jobs they thoroughly enjoy? Frustrations are part and parcel of life. We don't avoid them; we just make peace with them. Being good at customer service does not necessarily mean loving people. It just means doing what you gotta do for the duration of work and expressing any frustrations elsewhere. I think the sensible advice would be telling frustrated people to find other outlets for their frustrations, SUCH AS THIS FORUM, but to remain calm and patient while at work. At least that's what I would do. If I had to give a piece of my mind to every f*cker whose ego I had to stroke and fake smile at, then I never would have held a single job. lol


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Amazing posts. From cops shooting people to rape and killing people. 

Remember the OP was about the driver being too dumb to get on the right side of the street to pick up the pax he could see.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

New2Uber15 said:


> Wow! Reading some of the posts here. Now sure, maybe it truly is hard to get a tip from Pax, but I COMPLETELY understand why they don't tip some of the drivers in this thread. This is how you all truly treat your clients? damn!
> Uber fu**s you over, so here, let me keep driving from them and just fu** with the customers.
> It's like every blue moon that i go to a fast food place and I get shitty service( I don't expect good service, but at the least be courteous). I pull up, they have an attitude, I ask for ketchup, they get a bigger attitude. I think to myself "I didn't force you to work here, why the Flip are you mad at me?"
> The pax didn't make you work for uber, why are you mad at them?


I've bent over backwards for pax and they still don't tip. In fact, lately when they ask how I like doing uber and I tell them the truth it seems some are STARTING to get it and tip more.

I don't wonder why many fast food workers are not happy. I've worked in those places when I was younger. Have you?

Giving great service to get tips does not work to get tips with Uber pax. So now it has shifted to the pax' side: when they start tipping we will give a sh**.

When you go to a restaurant you expect the waitress to try to do a good job because if she does you will tip her well.

Try going to the same restaurant and the same waitress and don't tip. By the 3rd visit you will be the last customer she gives a sh** about. Uber right now is a restaurant where hardly ANY customers tip even though they tip everywhere else they go that tipping is customary. Yet they expect BETTER service than anywhere else, including the restaurant across the road where they say the service sucks, the prices are higher and the restaurant is dirty. And they tip across the road.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I had a girl do something similar. Walmart worker. Accepted the ping, am driving around looking for somebody who looks like they are looking for an Uber. Nothing. Finally I am sitting right on the pin just waiting. I call the girl and she is like ten feet to my right sitting there looking at her phone. She tells me "Yeah, I was watching you drive around on my phone." I drove her a few times until she, not surprisingly, got fired from Walmart. Cute kid but dumb as rocks.


I can't tell you how many times I've called a pax and told them I'm turning the corner a block away and will be pulling up shortly. Described my car (it's distinctive) and stopped 3 feet from them and THEY KEEP STARING AT THE PHONE.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The OP doesn't want to Uber. He did what he did on purpose to NOT get the customer. 
It's Taxi Burnout Syndrome- a refusal to do the job correctly so he'll get deactivated or simply start eating out of dumpsters instead.
I've seen this for decades with cabbies.
One day they just snap and start picking up deposit cans instead of people.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I've bent over backwards for pax and they still don't tip. In fact, lately when they ask how I like doing uber and I tell them the truth it seems some are STARTING to get it and tip more.
> 
> *I don't wonder why many fast food workers are not happy. I've worked in those places when I was younger. Have you? *
> 
> ...


I didn't have to work at one to know I would hate the job. So, instead of working at one for shitty pay and giving everyone a shitty attitude becuase of MY decision to work there, I chose to skip that job as an option. We all have that ability


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

TheWhiteTiger said:


> With all due respect, sir, I know way tooooo many people who do NOT like dealing with people but still do jobs that require them to deal with people just because they gotta eat! How many people in the world really get to do jobs they thoroughly enjoy? Frustrations are part and parcel of life. We don't avoid them; we just make peace with them. *Being good at customer service does not necessarily mean loving people. It just means doing what you gotta do for the duration of work and expressing any frustrations elsewhere.* I think the sensible advice would be telling frustrated people to find other outlets for their frustrations, SUCH AS THIS FORUM, but to remain calm and patient while at work. At least that's what I would do. If I had to give a piece of my mind to every f*cker whose ego I had to stroke and fake smile at, then I never would have held a single job. lol


Completely correct!!!
It's a job! Treat it as one, or get the f*ck out! 
If you can't stand to be professional, when you are supposed to be, then give it up.


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

Good posts. I actually have three other sources of income and have been using this for xtra play money. I went out again this weekend...(poor riders.) and took 3 jobs. I'm just having a hard time with the income to outgo ratio. The money has significantly lessened since this time last year. The drop in per minute, I think is really hurting. I spent 35 minutes on a run that netted me app. $8. The only job that was even near being worth the money was a 1.2 surge run to the city but I had to smell the noxious over cologne of my male rider as he demanded I follow his directions instead of Waze which ended up being slower.

Then Sunday I took a couple who reeked as well with a combination of mouthwash and elephant breath and one of them was sick.(This time physically not mentally.)

After that I kept my app on and excepted a ride about 10mins away going to the city but cancelled when I decided that Whole Foods being so close to where I was, was the better option and purchased some grass fed beef and air chilled chicken. Then I made my way home. I also purchased some fancy lunch meat and freshly baked bread and took that home, as well, to make a nice lunch. Shit... I forgot about driving. Oh well next time I go out, I'll grab some bottom feeders to pay for my errands.

If Uber ever decides to make this a real opportunity, I'll take it more seriously. But for now, I'll treat it like the scrubby little mutt it knows it is.

BTW. I am noticing that when a driver adds their destination, I can see it and if they don't it shows some obscure address a couple towns away. Weird.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

TheWhiteTiger said:


> With all due respect, sir, I know way tooooo many people who do NOT like dealing with people but still do jobs that require them to deal with people just because they gotta eat! How many people in the world really get to do jobs they thoroughly enjoy? Frustrations are part and parcel of life. We don't avoid them; we just make peace with them. Being good at customer service does not necessarily mean loving people. It just means doing what you gotta do for the duration of work and expressing any frustrations elsewhere. I think the sensible advice would be telling frustrated people to find other outlets for their frustrations, SUCH AS THIS FORUM, but to remain calm and patient while at work. At least that's what I would do. If I had to give a piece of my mind to every f*cker whose ego I had to stroke and fake smile at, then I never would have held a single job. lol


You are soooo right! Even in non-service jobs we all still have to suck it up and deal with bad bosses, unrealistic deadlines, sacrifices we make to our family etc. just to keep those paychecks coming. When it's a job, the unpleasant stuff comes with the territory.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Good on the OP. U owe this app nothing and their self entitled pos pax even less.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The OP doesn't want to Uber. He did what he did on purpose to NOT get the customer.
> It's Taxi Burnout Syndrome- a refusal to do the job correctly so he'll get deactivated or simply start eating out of dumpsters instead.
> I've seen this for decades with cabbies.
> One day they just snap and start picking up deposit cans instead of people.


Wow! Sounds like a symptom of Too Much Bullshit for Not Enough Money Syndrome.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> UberX *is* the Minor Leagues---and that is being charitable,


UberX is a semi-pro team at best.


----------



## NothingLeftToLose (Oct 8, 2015)

Uberx drivers are slowly becoming like the bitter cab drivers they were meant to replace. The irony.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

In the interest of time, I would usually txt after 2 minutes. At 5:01, I would cancel.

The stupid move was wasting more than 10 minutes.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

We get paid nothing to drive to the pin. Pax is making a request and should make an effort to get in car as fast as possible to start trip. If OP doesn't mind waiting, to see if pax is learning something from her experience, good for him. Maybe she will be more alert to her role in the process going forward. Problem solving skills are an important part of becoming an adult. I would have done it differently, but I drive 60 miles one-way to my Uber town and I have to maximize profits by getting butts in the seat pronto, Tonto.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> We get paid nothing to drive to the pin. Pax is making a request and should make an effort to get in car as fast as possible to start trip. If OP doesn't mind waiting, to see if pax is learning something from her experience, good for him. Maybe she will be more alert to her role in the process going forward. Problem solving skills are an important part of becoming an adult. I would have done it differently, but I drive 60 miles one-way to my Uber town and I have to maximize profits by getting butts in the seat pronto, Tonto.


So, it's not odd here that most people here complain about pay. Yet, this individual DROVE TO(now he's wasted his time and money) the pax, she was there to begin the trip and pay him as she was supposed to, but because she was on the other side of the street, HE chose not to get paid. Let me ask, who did it hurt most? I think it was a dick move. If he didn't want to pick her up(across the street isn't really picking her up if he gets paid to. If it is, what is the cut off? a block... 2 blocks) he shouldn't have gone. But back to my point, who hurt the most? Her(who simply had another rider in a few minutes) or him(who drove there, sat... sat... sat) then left without making a dime?


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So now it has shifted to the pax' side: when they start tipping we will give a sh**
> ......Uber right now is a restaurant where hardly ANY customers tip even though they tip everywhere else they go that tipping is customary. Yet they expect BETTER service than anywhere else.....


Dead on!


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Major League said:


> I swear, some people.
> 
> Went to a pickup which was my first in about 3 weeks. I'm finding it hard to even take a pin nowadays.
> 
> ...


Sometimes you're just not in the mood and it's actually fun to f**k with the pax. 95% get "professional" rides but the other 5% get cancelled on if they're acting dumb or entitled. I got a ping from a frat house once. I pulled up and started my 6 minute clock. (an extra minute for any lag.) After two minutes a text came thru - "Be out in two." Two minutes pass then another two and time's up. Then I see the guy come out with his bro buddies. He sees me and starts walking over. I cancel as a no-show and pull away, giving him a slow wave goodbye. The look on his face still makes me laugh today.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

New2Uber15 said:


> I chose to skip that job as an option. We all have that ability


Really? Everyone?

Or in other words "Let them eat cake."


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Major League said:


> After that I kept my app on and excepted a ride about 10mins away going to the city but cancelled when I decided that Whole Foods being so close to where I was, was the better option and purchased some grass fed beef and air chilled chicken. Then I made my way home. I also purchased some fancy lunch meat and freshly baked bread and took that home, as well, to make a nice lunch. Shit... I forgot about driving. Oh well next time I go out, I'll grab some bottom feeders to pay for my errands.


Funny. That was pretty much my day today. Thought about uber when I got off from my real job and just decided I wasn't in the mood for the pax. I went with flounder and organic broccoli. Did get some nice turkey and golden boule bread for my lunch tomorrow.

I'm just not that motivated to do it anymore.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Really? Everyone?
> 
> Or in other words "Let them eat cake."


Yes. EVERYONE!
It may not be the smartest idea for you to not do a specific job giving your circumstances, but you do have the ability to say no and not do it.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Sometimes you're just not in the mood and it's actually fun to f**k with the pax. 95% get "professional" rides but the other 5% get cancelled on if they're acting dumb or entitled. I got a ping from a frat house once. I pulled up and started my 6 minute clock. (an extra minute for any lag.) After two minutes a text came thru - "Be out in two." Two minutes pass then another two and time's up. Then I see the guy come out with his bro buddies. He sees me and starts walking over. I cancel as a no-show and pull away, giving him a slow wave goodbye. The look on his face still makes me laugh today.


Would you do this if you did NOT get a cancel fee?
I'm curious, as you waste your time and money to drive there, and drive off as they come out. wouldn't that be YOU taking a loss that was unnecessary? I mean, I could see if no sight of them and you can't get ahold of them, what can you do, but if they are starting to come out(albeit late) wouldn't it be better for YOU to take the call?
Maybe this is why cancellation fees are becoming non existent. I don't know


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

It is our 'job' to start driving to pin. Uber allows a cancel fee if driver waits at pin over 5 minutes. Uber doesn't educate pax on promptness and driver compensation and/or rating is irrelevant to compensation; 'the fare is designed to fully compensate, so no tip is needed' leads people to assume if someone isn't happy with the compensation, they would not accept my request (which is logical). In my market, I can cancel after 5 minutes and collect $4.80 and another ping OR wait another 1 to 20 minutes or more and complete a minimum fare for $4.00 and cross my fingers my next ping is surged. Pax delays can bring surge. Uber compensation is higher for a cancel than completing a minimum fare. Which do they desire me to modify my behavior to?


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

New2Uber15 said:


> Would you do this if you did NOT get a cancel fee?
> I'm curious, as you waste your time and money to drive there, and drive off as they come out. wouldn't that be YOU taking a loss that was unnecessary? I mean, I could see if no sight of them and you can't get ahold of them, what can you do, but if they are starting to come out(albeit late) wouldn't it be better for YOU to take the call?
> Maybe this is why cancellation fees are becoming non existent. I don't know


If there was no cancellation fee I wouldn't have waited past two minutes. Will anyone? I'm only interested in serious people, wanting the ride and ready to go. The pax in the frat house knew I was there and deliberately made me wait. He was taking the piss.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> If there was no cancellation fee I wouldn't have waited past two minutes. Will anyone? I'm only interested in serious people, wanting the ride and ready to go. The pax in the frat house knew I was there and deliberately made me wait. He was taking the piss.


I don't know if I would wait either. I guess, it just seems a little messed up. If I drive 5 minutes, and the pax isn't out there, don't know that I would cancel. I cancel, I get nothing. I've wasted 5 minutes and gas driving there. I wait 5 minutes and possibly get the fare(of course this would depend on pax rating).


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> If all you're interested in is cancellation fees, by all means, don't make any effort to get their attention. I agree Turbo , the onus should be on the pax, to an extent. But really, how hard would it have been to honk and wave?
> How difficult is it to call and tell them to look across the street?


I've gotten out and walked up to people to find out if they are waiting for me.

How hard is that? Of course, maybe the original poster wants the five dollar cancel fee (in my area), rather than the minimum, or greater, or much greater, fare.


----------



## LAsouthpaw (Oct 24, 2015)

You really should try to go as close to the address you're given as possible. 

Now if you had said I went to the address I was given and they were across the street that would be another story


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

^ That one actually happens to me a lot in Salt Lake City. People can't even get their pin on the correct side of 400 S. Problem is, the street is over 50 feet wide and separated into two one-way roadways by transit rails. And the next light is often a very long wait for legal U-turn.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm finding that a lot of entitled idiots are the drivers who post here.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> You should arrive at correct side of the street. If you need to do U turn, do it. In my opinion, you were wrong.
> 
> You don't belong in major league.. Go back to minors


pullleeeaze!

i've pulled up plenty of times based on Uber GPS on the wrong side of the street, and often, u-turns or driving down and turning around is illegal, dangerous, or not needed.

btw, minor league is Uber right now.

for any driver not maximizing surge.

unless you're good with ugly cheap fares, with ugly cheap pax, who rate you badly cause they dont get a limo with their x request, lol.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> You should be a cabbie. Only a monopoly cabbie can make it with your attitude. I hope you get deactivated.


this said by the guy with the moron avatar (those ears are a continent, lol)

Do as you please, since you are an I.C.

nothing more, nothing less.

and wait 5 minutes and 5 seconds, don't call or text, and cancel.

period.

for our fares, you don't owe knucklehead pax shizzle.

IMHO


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The OP doesn't want to Uber. He did what he did on purpose to NOT get the customer.
> It's Taxi Burnout Syndrome- a refusal to do the job correctly so he'll get deactivated or simply start eating out of dumpsters instead.
> I've seen this for decades with cabbies.
> One day they just snap and start picking up deposit cans instead of people.


TwoFiddyMile, only because its you will I respond, cause you're on point most times.

I had a similar situation, sitting on my private platform waiting on bar pax, when Uber pinged.

I had Uber off for over 3 weeks, and had to get a run to stay active, so I took the 3 mile drive to a known watering hole, BUT, i was leaving Closing Time Good Times, and for a non Uber platform, that means a good fare, a good tip, and better economics, as you know.

I drove to said watering hole, the app said driver has been notified, and I wait.

I have stopped calling, texting or trying to help pax get a clue once I've arrived.

I was literally 10 feet from pubs front door, and in my very conspicuous suv.

I saw MANY people fitting my pax name wandering around, and I stayed quiet, since I have stopped trying to 'wake pax up' like mommy does for them in the morning.

It's not my job, especially for my fare rates.

At 5 minutes and 30 seconds (I gave pax 25 extra seconds, cause I was feeling generous), I cancelled, pulled away, and turned my app off until I got back to my watering hole, running my own platform.

Got 2 GREAT runs back to back, with huge tips, by very happy pax.

Strategy wins, especially when rates dictate YOU better take care of YOU, not Uber, or the pax, when this shizzle happens.

I'm not a pax's mom, dad, or 'friend', I'm an independent contractor offering my car for a shared ride (wink-wink, for state and federal regulators).

JMHO


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

New2Uber15 said:


> I don't know if I would wait either. I guess, it just seems a little messed up. If I drive 5 minutes, and the pax isn't out there, don't know that I would cancel. I cancel, I get nothing. I've wasted 5 minutes and gas driving there. I wait 5 minutes and possibly get the fare(of course this would depend on pax rating).


driver was new and didn't know to wait 5 to collect the fee.

btw, saw an uber TV ad ! tonite here in Charlotte, implying BIG bucks driving when you want.

how is the FTC not on these knucklehead ads?

Where is Don Lapre when you need him?

(oh, he's dead by suicide when he went to jail for being convicted of selling false promises to folks to the tune of millions, much less billions)


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

Major League said:


> I didn't get a cancel fee. Guess I didn't wait quite long enough. *It's really I think that I'm just getting fed up with the whole ridesharing thing.* Riders can figure out how to wait long enough for the surge to end but they can't see me sitting 10ft from them with my car type color and plate number at their finger tips. The rider saw that I had arrived on their app but they couldn't use their eyes to make the final step.


I think you answered your own question and only you know better than anyone else whether this is something you want to continue doing or not. It doesn't seem like it by your own admissions.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

JimS said:


> I'm finding that a lot of entitled idiots are the drivers who post here.


Government schools and media have brain-washed many into complaining about the insignificant while ignoring what is really available with just a tad of self control. The IRS used to give a tax break to those that could only get a car or college education with interest payments. The tax break was removed and interest payments to get stuff has skyrocketed, totally illogical.


----------

